# Vampire Down



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2016)

Race 24 crashed today during qualifying at Reno - this jet took the Jet Gold last year. Pete Zaccagnino walked away from this one, thank god!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2016)

Glad to hear he walked away from that!!

I wonder if they'll be able to save the airframe, it looks pretty rough from what I can see.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2016)

Damn shame


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2016)

Glad the pilot is OK!


----------

